# Which V carve router bit to use



## Mei Mienzi (6 mo ago)

I am new to CNC and I have a project that I'd like to start working on which requires the use of a V carve bit. My CNC machine came with a 90, 60, 20, and 15 degree bits. I presume there must be some criteria that determines which of these should be used, but I have to confess that if there are I am not aware of them. I have attached two .jpg files which are images of what I am wanting to cut and I have indicated the size of each. I am wondering if one of you that has more experience than me can recommend which size (even if I don't have it) V carve bit I should use. Now, for the hard part - if you don't mind, can you also give me some reason reason behind that choice?

I really appreciate any help that anyone can give.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Try each on scrap and go back to the one that you like best. Keep the scrap piece and label it for each bit. From then on it will be an easy choice, depending on the desired result.

Charley


----------



## Mei Mienzi (6 mo ago)

CharleyL said:


> Try each on scrap and go back to the one that you like best. Keep the scrap piece and label it for each bit. From then on it will be an easy choice, depending on the desired result.
> 
> Charley


Looks like I'm in your neck of the woods. 

Thanks. I am either lazy or over thinking things. I was hoping there was some sort of logic that would dictate which bit you would use and that someone could share that with me. Nevertheless, what you say sounds logical and I'll give it a try. Blessings and thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use both 90° and 60° bits for this type of work. I have diameters from 1/4" to 5/8" in both. Do what Charley suggested and cut some samples.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Mei Mienzi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Mei Mienzi , welcome to the forum.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It looks like the vectors for the Cross/Heart are about 0.125" so with a 60-degree bit it will carve about 0.108 deep. That would probably work for the Cross/Heart vectors.

For the lettering, you will probably need to use the 15-degree bit because of the narrow portions of the letters.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Big difference in Vcarving text and Vcarve Engraving text. Vcarving text will make a much deeper cut as it is trying to span the letters. The vcarve Engraving toolpath (in vcarve pro) often does a neater job of cutting the line with a vbit. I made some plaques this last week and the difference in these two tool paths using the same v60 bit on both cuts is considerable. As always try it out on a piece of scrap or your worst board. I had 30 plaques dimensioned for future projects and picked the worst one to experiment on. Single line fonts cut a lot faster with a engraving vbit. Funny thing is I write myself notes on how I do these things so when I revisit them in a year or so I have a small clue on how to make them. HA ! Sometimes I have to relearn what I learned last year again and again and again.


----------



## pungent333 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello, first time posting.

@MEBCWD

I’m curious how you determined the depth of cut based upon the bit choice. I had this very question the other day. I realize it can be figured out through trigonometry, but I was wondering if there was a tool somewhere or some other trick to quickly determine that information.

I’ve found that just because something looks good in the software calculated output, doesn’t mean it looks good in an actual cut. I’m still learning, so I don’t have a good grasp yet on how a cut will perform without doing a bunch of tests (which used up time and wood).

Thanks. 



MEBCWD said:


> It looks like the vectors for the Cross/Heart are about 0.125" so with a 60-degree bit it will carve about 0.108 deep. That would probably work for the Cross/Heart vectors.
> 
> For the lettering, you will probably need to use the 15-degree bit because of the narrow portions of the letters.


----------



## pungent333 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for posting this picture. A friend has a business logo with letters woven together like this and I’ve often contemplated how to design that in VCarve. note that I’ve seen your image, I have an idea. 



Mei Mienzi said:


> I am new to CNC and I have a project that I'd like to start working on which requires the use of a V carve bit. My CNC machine came with a 90, 60, 20, and 15 degree bits. I presume there must be some criteria that determines which of these should be used, but I have to confess that if there are I am not aware of them. I have attached two .jpg files which are images of what I am wanting to cut and I have indicated the size of each. I am wondering if one of you that has more experience than me can recommend which size (even if I don't have it) V carve bit I should use. Now, for the hard part - if you don't mind, can you also give me some reason reason behind that choice?
> 
> I really appreciate any help that anyone can give.
> 
> ...


----------

